

Ask HN: Please review my "Twitter-like" site named publiclog.com - startupmike

Hi HN,<p>Please review my "Twitter-like" site named publiclog.com.<p>The idea is a useful website to keep track of all of the activities in your life.<p>The activities have a start date and end date.<p>All of the activities are public.<p>(It's for tracking your daily activities that you don't typically put in Twitter)<p>You can also display a history of all of your activities.<p>You can browse and search the public activities too.<p>(The site was first reviewed at http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1891808. I've been continuing to work on the concept.<p>(I know the UIX is totally hideous!).<p>Thank you for your reviews, comments and feedback!<p>Best Always,
Mike
======
startupmike
Clickable Link: <http://publiclog.com>

